
RPi Camera v2 uses DRM to prevent clones (2016) - jbaiter
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=149426
======
gmiller123456
"What people don't realise when making cloned products is that this diverts
money into knock-off merchants' pockets rather than our licenced distributors
(for which we take a licence fee)."

In other words, they can't (or won't) sell at a competitive price. I'm not
sure if this is a sad situation or not, as this will probably be the beginning
of the end of the RPi dominance in the SBC market. I don't hate the RPi
Foundation enough to hope they fail, but I'm not going to be shedding any
tears.

------
rasz
[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1088506051295567872](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1088506051295567872)

"MAC-SHA256 key for the secret authentication chip:
a9ec1b1359251fdb4d06efb95dc19ebcfb39e72e08253e5ab2d603de5800f500

XORing every byte with the previous one, top notch obfuscation there rPi
Foundation. sub_EC8ABBC on the latest start_db.elf."

